# Hutson Mason lands dream gig



## ChiefOsceola (Jun 23, 2015)

Maybe I missed the post, but didn't see where anyone was bragging yet.  Y'all...I hate to knock someone for trying to earn a living, but this guy was just the QB for UGA...and now he's going to be the offensive coordinator for the 9TH GRADE TEAM at Colquitt County?!?!  Good grief man!!  Surely he could've been a graduate assistant somewhere...anywhere!   

http://www.moultrieobserver.com/spo...cle_3ca3fbea-1957-11e5-a15b-9b41b881e872.html


MOULTRIE — Colquitt County football coach Rush Propst filled his final coaching vacancy on Monday with a man whose name should be familiar to Packer and University of Georgia football fans.

Hutson Mason, who was the starting quarterback for the Bulldogs last season and as a senior at Lassiter High School played against Colquitt County in 2009 state football playoffs, has been added to the staff.


Propst said Mason will be the offensive coordinator on the ninth-grade football team, but also will work with varsity Packers starting quarterback Chase Parrish on game nights.

“We are glad to get him,” Propst said. “He’s been a target of mine.

“He can be a calming effect for Chase and can give us another pair of eyes on the field. And he’s a guy we can groom, maybe as a coodinator.”

Although undrafted, Mason had a tryout with the Washington Redskins, but was cut.

He still could get a call from a National Football League team, Propst said, and the Packers would not hold him back if he were contacted.

Mason was the All-Classification Player of the Year in Georgia and was a Parade All-American in 2009 at Lassiter High, where he played for Chip Lindsey, who had been an assistant under Propst at Hoover.

In two seasons, he passed for 8,265 yards and 85 touchdowns for the Trojans.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2015)

And this is bad???


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 23, 2015)

Gotta start somewhere.  Colquitt County seems like they have a good program.  Maybe this is the start of a successful coaching career.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 23, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> Gotta start somewhere.  Colquitt County seems like they have a good program.  Maybe this is the start of a successful coaching career.



Exactly. Lots of QBs go on to coaching careers but nobody starts a career at the top except in Chief's world.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jun 23, 2015)

Anyone other than a Georgia fan knows that him taking this job is a joke.  This guy was the starting QB for what many believe to still be a top-tier program.   Going undrafted is one thing...but to pass up G.A. positions to take the OC job at a high school on the 9th grade team...that's a major disappointment.  With few exceptions, once in the high school ranks, it's tough to move back up to college level.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm pretty sure they ended their season playing in the Dome. Not only did he get a job he hot a good job with a great program.


----------



## Horns (Jun 23, 2015)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Anyone other than a Georgia fan knows that him taking this job is a joke.  This guy was the starting QB for what many believe to still be a top-tier program.   Going undrafted is one thing...but to pass up G.A. positions to take the OC job at a high school on the 9th grade team...that's a major disappointment.  With few exceptions, once in the high school ranks, it's tough to move back up to college level.



Everyone has an opinion.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2015)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Anyone other than a Georgia fan knows that him taking this job is a joke.  This guy was the starting QB for what many believe to still be a top-tier program.   Going undrafted is one thing...but to pass up G.A. positions to take the OC job at a high school on the 9th grade team...that's a major disappointment.  With few exceptions, once in the high school ranks, it's tough to move back up to college level.



Drew Weatherford ring any bells?? How did his football career go after 4 years of playing for the powerhouse FSU?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 23, 2015)

He is working for one of the top tier HS coaches in America. Good for him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2015)

Another ex-dog, fullback JT Walls is head coach of his almamata John Milledge Academy.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 23, 2015)

Horns said:


> Everyone has an opinion.



They are just like derrieres. Everybody's got one and most of them stink.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jun 23, 2015)

Are rose-colored glasses issued with diplomas in Athens?


----------



## elfiii (Jun 23, 2015)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Are rose-colored glasses issued with diplomas in Athens?



Not since FSU bought up the entire global supply of rose colored glasses.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 23, 2015)

You would think he could have landed a better gig somewhere and he still may. If he were a better football player he probably would have.


I mean, let's be realistic, TG completed longer passes than Mason. It's not like college coaches are beating his door down.


Anyway, congrats to Mason, as he has gotten his foot in the door with a great HS program. Odds are coaching is his dream job.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Not since FSU bought up the entire global supply of rose colored glasses.



Elfiii, those were blinders, not glasses..


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 23, 2015)

Having him down there is a good recruiting tool for UGA.  He gets to see and talk to some of the best players in Georgia now.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Elfiii, those were blinders, not glasses..



Shhhh!. What they got shipped to them was stove lids. They don't know the difference.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 23, 2015)

LOL, I'm a dawg fan and glad he has a job but I do agree to an extent. It would seem that even with a dgree from UGA he could get a better job.  And he may.


----------



## riprap (Jun 23, 2015)

I can't believe nobody wants Winston to be a coach and teacher at their school.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2015)

riprap said:


> I can't believe nobody wants Winston to be a coach and teacher at their school.



And I wasn't even the 1st one to bring up ol Jameis..


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jun 23, 2015)

If JW wants to coach after a long NFL career, I'm sure plenty will be chomping at the bit to have him.  If not, he can buy a school with his NFL earnings and coach whatever he wants.


----------



## maker4life (Jun 23, 2015)

I actually think its a heck of a job and will definitely help him advance his career.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2015)

ChiefOsceola said:


> If not, he can buy a school with his NFL earnings and coach whatever he wants.



I'm guessing more of an ESPN E:60 on how he's broke and has spent all that money on attorney fees..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Having him down there is a good recruiting tool for UGA.  He gets to see and talk to some of the best players in Georgia now.



Didn't even look at it that way...


----------



## Horns (Jun 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm guessing more of an ESPN E:60 on how he's broke and has spent all that money on attorney fees..


----------



## elfiii (Jun 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm guessing more of an ESPN E:60 on how he's broke and has spent all that money on attorney fees..



The crab legs sure were good while it lasted though.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 23, 2015)

riprap said:


> I can't believe nobody wants Winston to be a coach and teacher at their school.




What's the old saying?  

Those that can, do
Those that can't, teach.

Jameis has been more successful at his chosen career than Mason thus far.


It must be killing yall that ol JW hasn't given you any more ammo after cashing that big check.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jun 23, 2015)

Good for him.  I love seeing good role models like Mason investing in young men through coaching.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Didn't even look at it that way...



I think he will be a great ambassador for UGA to kids that are really closer to UF and FSU than UGA.   UGA is making a lot of headway with instate talent,, this has to help.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2015)

Think I remember another coach that used to be on Coach Propst HS staff. He is now the current D.C. at UGA and the ex D.C. at FSU.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Think I remember another coach that used to be on Coach Propst HS staff. He is now the current D.C. at UGA and the ex D.C. at FSU.



There's just nothing that can beat a good history lesson on a Tuesday afternoon!


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 23, 2015)

Sooooo mason went to UGA and started as a Senior QB in hopes of furthering his career as a JV football coach?  

I always thought it was his desire to become an NFL QB.  Guess I was wrong.

Bad as I hate to admit it, Ol JW did get an NFL contract.  He may not be the best role model but he was more than likely drafted on his ability.  Mason wasn't good enough to play pro.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 23, 2015)

I wonder if the 9th graders can throw farther than him?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Sooooo mason went to UGA and started as a Senior QB in hopes of furthering his career as a JV football coach?
> 
> I always thought it was his desire to become an NFL QB.  Guess I was wrong.
> 
> Bad as I hate to admit it, Ol JW did get an NFL contract.  He may not be the best role model but he was more than likely drafted on his ability.  Mason wasn't good enough to play pro.



I don't think anybody ever said that Hutson Mason had the skills of JW. It is his career and I think he is started it in a logical fashion. Don't think he will be in his current position long.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I don't think anybody ever said that Hutson Mason had the skills of JW. It is his career and I think he is started it in a logical fashion. Don't think he will be in his current position long.



Agree 100%. Anyone that though mason was going to be a NFL QB never watch a UGA game last year. But, I think he'll make a great coach.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jun 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I don't think anybody ever said that Hutson Mason had the skills of JW.



This ^^^^.




From the "Hutson Mason Signs With Washington Redskins" Thread about a month ago:



brownceluse said:


> Good luck to him I would be very surprised if he makes it...





Browning Slayer said:


> Good for him! Don't see him lasting but ya never know.. Stranger things have happened..





hayseed_theology said:


> I wish Mason all the best.  If he wants to make a living on the football field, I think it will have to be on the sidelines with a headset and a clipboard.  He is a smart kid, but he just doesn't have the raw talent that most NFL QB's have.




I don't think Dawg fans were under the illusion that he was an NFL-caliber QB.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> This ^^^^.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, but people make a living on putting words in our mouth,


----------



## riprap (Jun 23, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> What's the old saying?
> 
> Those that can, do
> Those that can't, teach.
> ...



To be a teacher would require having a degree. Does Winston have that? What would he fall back on if his football career goes down the drain?

Here is a little more ammo. I guess that big check can't get you everything.
http://www.tmz.com/2015/06/15/jamei...-after-rejection/?ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000022


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 24, 2015)

riprap said:


> To be a teacher would require having a degree. Does Winston have that? What would he fall back on if his football career goes down the drain?
> 
> Here is a little more ammo. I guess that big check can't get you everything.
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/06/15/jamei...-after-rejection/?ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000022




Why on earth would somebody who just signed a multimillion dollar contract want or need to be a teacher?

It's a rare thing but his athletic abilities have made him more than a 4 yr degree (with very few exceptions) ever would have. Especially if he were a jv football coach.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 24, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I think he will be a great ambassador for UGA to kids that are really closer to UF and FSU than UGA.   UGA is making a lot of headway with instate talent,, this has to help.



What would he say???


"Look kid, you can go play qb at Uga and be a jv coach like me or you can go to Fsu and play in the pros."


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 24, 2015)

Throwback said:


> I wonder if the 9th graders can throw farther than him?


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 24, 2015)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Anyone other than a Georgia fan knows that him taking this job is a joke.  This guy was the starting QB for what many believe to still be a top-tier program.   Going undrafted is one thing...but to pass up G.A. positions to take the OC job at a high school on the 9th grade team...that's a major disappointment.  With few exceptions, once in the high school ranks, it's tough to move back up to college level.



Only think I know is a joke is your position in this thread.  Much as I don't like Propst, he is running one of the better programs in the State.  Hudson will be paid more at this job than as a graduate assistant.  Folks move up the ranks all the time.  I don't know where you get your information, but I were you, I would find another source.  I know ... Oyster News, they got the latest on crab leg specials and football!


----------



## Water Swat (Jun 24, 2015)

maybe he just wants to coach. 

Now I really feel like a loser for coaching 12u girls basketball.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 24, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> This ^^^^.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just saying that he wasn't drafted for a reason.  I wish Mason luck.  He seems like a good person. I would rather have him mentoring kids than JW. For sure.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> What would he say???
> 
> 
> "Look kid, you can go play qb at Uga and be a jv coach like me or you can go to Fsu and play in the pros."



Or he could say, it "is wrong to steal crab legs, mistreat girls, and act like a punk thug.  At UGA, you are taught better morals.  Ask yourself this young man, what is more important in life, being a thug and getting away with it and winning a NC or being a person of good character and playing for a good team that teaches such".


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 24, 2015)

riprap said:


> To be a teacher would require having a degree. Does Winston have that? What would he fall back on if his football career goes down the drain?
> 
> Here is a little more ammo. I guess that big check can't get you everything.
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/06/15/jamei...-after-rejection/?ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000022



UHHH OK, he isn't the only Athlete or famous person to ever try and do the same thing. So what is your point?  

Not taking anything away from an education, but Jameis could always go back to college and finish up his degree if his football career goes down the drain.  But most people today would take a multi million dollar job over a degree.  Like I said, I can always go back to school, but ain't everyday I have the opportunity to make millions.  But I'm sure there are a few that will say otherwise.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 24, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Good for him.  I love seeing good role models like Mason investing in young men through coaching.



This^^^^^


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 24, 2015)

Throwback said:


> I wonder if the 9th graders can throw farther than him?



Auburn fans really  thought Nick Marshall was also gonna be a NFL QB !!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 24, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> UHHH OK, he isn't the only Athlete or famous person to ever try and do the same thing. So what is your point?
> 
> Not taking anything away from an education, but Jameis could always go back to college and finish up his degree if his football career goes down the drain.  But most people today would take a multi million dollar job over a degree.  Like I said, I can always go back to school, but ain't everyday I have the opportunity to make millions.  But I'm sure there are a few that will say otherwise.



Yea but Winston will end up in prison and Mason wont!!!


----------



## Throwback (Jun 24, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Auburn fans really  thought Nick Marshall was also gonna be a NFL QB !!!



He's in the pros and mason...........isnt


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 24, 2015)

Again I say, show me an fsu fan that would let their daughter date jameis winston since he is such a great person.


----------



## riprap (Jun 24, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> UHHH OK, he isn't the only Athlete or famous person to ever try and do the same thing. So what is your point?
> 
> Not taking anything away from an education, but Jameis could always go back to college and finish up his degree if his football career goes down the drain.  But most people today would take a multi million dollar job over a degree.  Like I said, I can always go back to school, but ain't everyday I have the opportunity to make millions.  But I'm sure there are a few that will say otherwise.



It was about money not getting you everything you want. That doesn't surprise me you didn't get that though.

I also find it funny someone actually thinks Winston could pass a college class.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jun 24, 2015)

lets see - could it be that "its what he wanted to do"?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2015)

riprap said:


> I also find it funny someone actually thinks Winston could pass a college class.



He would have to learn English 1st or get a translator in Ebonics..


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 24, 2015)

Typical reactions of some Dwag fans around here    We have no refute so lets bring up Jameis Winston and FSU to detract from the original story.  

The infatuation of all things Jameis Winston and FSU by Mutt fans whose team doesnt even play FSU is laughable.  Yall really need to get a LIFE!   Seriously.

Its ok though, I realize yall are upset that FSU has a QB in the NFL and Dwags QB is coaching HS football       Much like y'all are upset that FSU has 3 more Championships than the Dwags do over the last 35 years 

Cry us a river already


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 24, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Typical reactions of some Dwag fans around here    We have no refute so lets bring up Jameis Winston and FSU to detract from the original story.
> 
> The infatuation of all things Jameis Winston and FSU by Dawg fans whose team doesnt even play FSU is laughable.  Yall really need to get a LIFE!   Seriously.
> 
> ...



The refute was and is, Good for Hutson Mason.  One big  difference between most Dawg fans and some criminole fans is we would have never stood behind a rapist as our quarterback.  And last time I checked there were 2 Dawg QB's in the NFL (at least for the time being), and I can guarantee one of them will have a much better career than the crab leg stealing rapist.  I'm thankful that my fandom won't allow me to turn a blind eye to the behavior of my team's coach and his players.  

Let's look at ole jameis' net worth in 10 years and see how successful he is.  Something tells me it will consist of a carton of smokes and 2 boxes of ramen noodles from the commissary.  No amount of money will change that boy's character.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jun 24, 2015)

Just because you can play doesn't mean you can coach. I know that all too well.  Seems like he has a great mentor to teach the coaching part. I say go for it.


----------



## GAGE (Jun 24, 2015)

Congrats to him, as it sounds like a great opportunity.


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 24, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> The refute was and is, Good for Hutson Mason.  .



Oh really?    Then why even mention FSU or Jameis Winston then?    Thats because some jealous Dwag fans cannot talk about anything without bringing up FSU and Jameis Winston    The infatuation is almost creepy! 

You pretending to know the future of anyone is laughable at best.  You arent God so you really have no clue.   You are only making yourself look like a fool by claiming such but you go on with your bad self and keep digging that hole you are digging.  

1980


----------



## riprap (Jun 24, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Oh really?    Then why even mention FSU or Jameis Winston then?    Thats because some jealous Dwag fans cannot talk about anything without bringing up FSU and Jameis Winston    The infatuation is almost creepy!
> 
> You pretending to know the future of anyone is laughable at best.  You arent God so you really have no clue.   You are only making yourself look like a fool by claiming such but you go on with your bad self and keep digging that hole you are digging.
> 
> 1980



This thread was created to sling mud on our player to make your thug we have been bashing look a little better. I didn't think that needed to be said.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jun 24, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Its ok though, I realize yall are upset that FSU has a QB in the NFL and Dwags QB is coaching HS football



Let's make sure we get this right...JV high school ball.  

Congratulations though!  I'm happy the boy has a job.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2015)

The FSU fans are getting desperate, when they go after a guy that started one year. What was Mason's big sin? He wants to be a coach and chose to start at a place he felt would be a good first step. Again it would be different if Dawg fans raved about how great he was.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jun 24, 2015)

You dawgs need to quit acting so hurt and high & mighty...as if you won't rub it in when Jeff Driskel takes a job coaching at Peabody High on their 9th grade team.  We know Mason was no star (my tv showed UGA games too)...but still...he was the QB.  The original post was more amazement that he opted to go the high school route rather than being a graduate assistant, rather than picking.  I actually felt like he could do better...but why not get a jab in at the same time.  Time to toughen up boys...season is just around the corner.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 24, 2015)

ChiefOsceola said:


> but why not get a jab in at the same time.  Time to toughen up boys...season is just around the corner.



At least you are honest about it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 24, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> The refute was and is, Good for Hutson Mason.  One big  difference between most Dawg fans and some criminole fans is we would have never stood behind a rapist as our quarterback.  And last time I checked there were 2 Dawg QB's in the NFL (at least for the time being), and I can guarantee one of them will have a much better career than the crab leg stealing rapist.  I'm thankful that my fandom won't allow me to turn a blind eye to the behavior of my team's coach and his players.
> 
> Let's look at ole jameis' net worth in 10 years and see how successful he is.  Something tells me it will consist of a carton of smokes and 2 boxes of ramen noodles from the commissary.  No amount of money will change that boy's character.



I wonder if JW will make up a mental illness and have someone write a book about it, after he goes broke?


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I wonder if JW will make up a mental illness and have someone write a book about it, after he goes broke?



No need to make one up.  He already has one:  TPS or Thug Personality Syndrome.  It's marked by lying, thievery, misogyny, and all around debauchery.


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The FSU fans are getting desperate.



Dwag fans have been desperate for years.   About 35 to be exact 

Delusional too but who knows, maybe this year is "the year"


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Dwag fans have been desperate for years.   About 35 to be exact
> 
> Delusional too but who knows, maybe this year is "the year"



This statement only points out that most people have no clue what being a Dawgs is about. We love our team just as much if they are 2 and 10 as we do if they are NC's. We don't jump on and off of every shiny wagon that comes by.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2015)

ChiefOsceola said:


> You dawgs need to quit acting so hurt and high & mighty...as if you won't rub it in when Jeff Driskel takes a job coaching at Peabody High on their 9th grade team.  We know Mason was no star (my tv showed UGA games too)...but still...he was the QB.  The original post was more amazement that he opted to go the high school route rather than being a graduate assistant, rather than picking.  I actually felt like he could do better...but why not get a jab in at the same time.  Time to toughen up boys...season is just around the corner.



Don't think a Dawg fan started this thread, taking cheap shots at a guy who has taken the first step on what he hopes will be a long and honorable career.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 24, 2015)

riprap said:


> Does Winston have that? What would he fall back on if his football career goes down the drain?



Grand Theft - Auto maybe?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Grand Theft - Auto maybe?



ouch


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> This statement only points out that most people have no clue what being a Dawgs is about. We love our team just as much if they are 2 and 10 as we do if they are NC's. We don't jump on and off of every shiny wagon that comes by.



Exactly.


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We don't jump on and off of every shiny wagon that comes by.



You are the one that doesnt seem to have a clue here? You dont know me nor how long Ive been a FSU fan.   Dont even pretend like you do.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 24, 2015)

Surely Choco isn't a bandwagon fan.  He must have went to the JW school of spelling too.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 24, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> You are the one that doesnt seem to have a clue here? You dont know me nor how long Ive been a FSU fan.   Dont even pretend like you do.



Awww look, someone gettin their little hiney hurt.  Gettin all defensive cause they got called out about being a bandwagon fan.  That's so cute.  Go on wid yo bad self Choco.  Cry me a river.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 24, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> You are the one that doesnt seem to have a clue here? You dont know me nor how long Ive been a FSU fan.   Dont even pretend like you do.



Yea KYdawg, stop pretending.  HYou're hurting little choc's image.  Who are you to say he's a bandwagonner.  Just because no one ever heard of him before thw NC win doesn't mean he hasn't loved the criminoles his whole life.  So stop pretending dang it.  He might cry if you don't or run tell on you.  ( that's usually what kids do)


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 24, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Surely Choco isn't a bandwagon fan.  He must have went to the JW school of spelling too.



Cheap shot   You have NOTHING so you make fun of my spelling of which Im about 100% sure has been correct the whole time. 

FWIW, I didnt make up the word DWAG.   Its been used around here forever.  Go take up your problem with someone else that actually cares what you think.


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 24, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Just because no one ever heard of him before thw NC win



You dont have a clue    You, on the other hand, are the laughing stock at most forums youve ever been a member of. You are fooling no one.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 24, 2015)

Told you KYdawg, his feewin is hurt. 

Ya'll stop picking on little choco, he been around here LOT longer than we think.  He just all of a sudden decided to start running his mouth.  But hey, we don't really know him.

And guess what, he knows I use a different name on another forum.  OOOO that is soooooo awesome.  Man I feel so special. Choco knows that emusmacker and brahma bull are the same guy.  Yay, now let's all clap our hands for little choco.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 24, 2015)

The DWAG spelling has been around a while, and it was dumb then and is dumb now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 24, 2015)

Why can't we all just get along?



Good luck Mason.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> What would he say???
> 
> 
> "Look kid, you can go play qb at Uga and be a jv coach like me or you can go to Fsu and play in the pros."



Thread was started to troll, your comment is meant to troll.  I choose to see the positive of this.  Mason was a smart QB with a below average arm.  He got to lead a SEC team to a top 15 finish, with the best RB in the country injured.  He got a degree and got to mentor under some really good coaches.  Now he gets to coach at a school where major college talent will be seen in it's early stages just about every week.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 24, 2015)

"Now he gets to coach at a school where major college talent will be seen in it's early stages just about every week."                           Don't be surprised when you see the top talent from this area starts showing up in Athens. I think it's a smart move


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 24, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Or he could say, it "is wrong to steal crab legs, mistreat girls, and act like a punk thug.  At UGA, you are taught better morals.  Ask yourself this young man, what is more important in life, being a thug and getting away with it and winning a NC or being a person of good character and playing for a good team that teaches such".



I'd be willing to bet that most of those athletes would choose National Championship, Heisman Trophy and a big $ Nfl contract.

You are forgetting the majority of these kids are already thugs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2015)

Didn't mean to stir things up. Guess I just love my Dawgs too much. You have never heard me crowing on here bout there about their accomplishments. Probably one of CMR harshest critics.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 25, 2015)

all this over a man going to work at a high school,matter in fact, going to work with teenagers on top of that. Not a job I would take on,not in today's world.


sham on you Mason.........


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 25, 2015)

Only a thug lovin FSU fan would try and buck a man that went to college,stayed out of trouble, earned his degree and took a job working with and developing young minds...........
If I had a son like Hudson I'd be very proud of him,if I had a son like Winston not so much.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jun 26, 2015)

I have a very different take on this. Mason seems to be a classy young man that lives out his faith. GOOD!! I hope he can have a profound impact on the young men he comes in contact with as they are just getting into high school and their character is being developed. 
Maybe he can be sure there are less "thugs" going on to play college football at FSU if they are extremely talented or UGA if the top level programs don't want them.
Actually, I can see why the coach would only start Mason off at this lower level job. Chances are good Mason is going to have more tryouts, could make a pro team at some level and may be leaving on short notice. Simple to plug in a new ninth grade coach. Not so easy for a high school program at that level to find a really talented OC right before season starts!
One last comment. Are you telling me there are still guys out there who think Winston raped that woman? Might want to use a new invention called the internet and actually read the PAGES of information that show she is the one lying. I have three girls. If Winston, who I agree is a jerk by the way, would have raped that woman I would not have pulled for FSU no matter what the circumstances while he was playing. Just for that reason I took the time to read everything Factual about the situation. He's guilty of a lot of things but raping her is not one of them.
BTW, Winston is a Tampa Bay Buck player. He doesn't play for FSU.


----------



## Horns (Jun 26, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> I have a very different take on this. Mason seems to be a classy young man that lives out his faith. GOOD!! I hope he can have a profound impact on the young men he comes in contact with as they are just getting into high school and their character is being developed.
> Maybe he can be sure there are less "thugs" going on to play college football at FSU if they are extremely talented or UGA if the top level programs don't want them.
> Actually, I can see why the coach would only start Mason off at this lower level job. Chances are good Mason is going to have more tryouts, could make a pro team at some level and may be leaving on short notice. Simple to plug in a new ninth grade coach. Not so easy for a high school program at that level to find a really talented OC right before season starts!
> One last comment. Are you telling me there are still guys out there who think Winston raped that woman? Might want to use a new invention called the internet and actually read the PAGES of information that show she is the one lying. I have three girls. If Winston, who I agree is a jerk by the way, would have raped that woman I would not have pulled for FSU no matter what the circumstances while he was playing. Just for that reason I took the time to read everything Factual about the situation. He's guilty of a lot of things but raping her is not one of them.
> BTW, Winston is a Tampa Bay Buck player. He doesn't play for FSU.



I know the victim's uncle. I am sure that JW raped her.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 26, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> One last comment. Are you telling me there are still guys out there who think Winston raped that woman? Might want to use a new invention called the internet and actually read the PAGES of information that show she is the one lying. I have three girls. If Winston, who I agree is a jerk by the way, would have raped that woman I would not have pulled for FSU no matter what the circumstances while he was playing. Just for that reason I took the time to read everything Factual about the situation. He's guilty of a lot of things but raping her is not one of them.
> BTW, Winston is a Tampa Bay Buck player. He doesn't play for FSU.



Some very interesting--albeit disgusting--factual information in this link
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...egations-against-fsu-jameis-winston.html?_r=0


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 26, 2015)

NY Times,  Facts.   LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 26, 2015)

*This thread was derailed a few pages back but...*



> There's no doubt that being falsely accused of rape is a dreadful thing that no one should have to endure. One of the reasons it is such a dreadful thing is that false accusations of rape basically do not happen. Statistically, between 2% and 8% of reported rapes are found to be false, but only about 40% of rapes are reported. Do a little math and that means that, for every false accusation of rape, there are up to 100 actual rapes that take place. There were 83,000 forcible rapes reported to the authorities in 2011, which means there were somewhere between 1,500 and 6,500 false accusations of rape. In a country of 300,000,000. Over a year. That makes your odds of being falsely accused of rape at somewhere between 50,000 and 200,000 to 1. (The odds of actually being arrested are even less, since only one in 10 rapists is ever arrested, putting the odds of you being arrested, let alone convicted, on a false charge at about two million to one.)



http://deadspin.com/jameis-winston-is-not-a-victim-1666874524

Sounds like FSU needs a new mascot


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2015)

Propst said that he would be also working with the senior QB Chase Parrish, who was the QB that led Colquitt County to an undefeated season and 6AAAAAA state championship last season.


----------



## HuntDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

Again, I am sure I will get crucified for this one.

Great guy, smart QB, etc. With that said, I really have to wonder why the starting QB at the University of Georgia's next gig is at the 9th grade level in High School.

I am not knocking Mason. It is what it is. He is probably where he should be.

Why is anyone surprised. He was a first year starter at UGA as a senior. Unless a first round draft choice started before him in previous years, he is where he would expect to be.

Truly his current situation shows where our program really is at this point.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 28, 2015)

HuntDawg said:


> Truly his current situation shows where our program really is at this point.





Not crucified... Your comments truly show what kind of fan you are... You would fit in better on the Auburn fan base..


----------



## HuntDawg (Jun 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not crucified... Your comments truly show what kind of fan you are... You would fit in better on the Auburn fan base..



Just telling it like it is. We have a problem when your first year starter is a 5th year senior and he is not replacing a first round draft pick at QB.

Seriously, how is that not a recruiting problem?


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jun 28, 2015)

We take a good qb almost every class don't forget Lemay got kicked out or transferred I really don't remember, last year ramsey was a redshirt freshman who my have not completely grasp the playbook and hutson knew it like the back of his hand, smart money was to play mason and they did, also had murray been 4 inches taller and not torn his acl with his stats he would have been first round


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 28, 2015)

HuntDawg said:


> Just telling it like it is. We have a problem when your first year starter is a 5th year senior and he is not replacing a first round draft pick at QB.
> 
> Seriously, how is that not a recruiting problem?



There is not 1 team in the COUNTRY that would not have loved to have Murray as a QB. He would have started in ANY program! He was  1 play from a National Title at UGA. If he was at Bama he would have had a couple rings. Kid was a baller and if you didn't see it then.... Well......

Just telling it like it is......

You are making an argument for sure... An unreal one! 

Like I said before... You are showing what kind of fan you are..

I believe UGA had a 1st overall pick in the draft not so long ago...



Please go root for Auburn... You don't deserve to wear the Red and Black....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 28, 2015)

HuntDawg said:


> Just telling it like it is. We have a problem when your first year starter is a 5th year senior and he is not replacing a first round draft pick at QB.
> 
> Seriously, how is that not a recruiting problem?



You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> There is not 1 team in the COUNTRY that would not have loved to have Murray as a QB. He would have started in ANY program! He was  1 play from a National Title at UGA. If he was at Bama he would have had a couple rings. Kid was a baller and if you didn't see it then.... Well......
> 
> Just telling it like it is......
> 
> ...



Sorry bud, Murray was a baller but would have ridden the Pine at several programs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 28, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sorry bud, Murray was a baller but would have ridden the Pine at several programs.



Name the programs?...

He threw for over 3,000 yards in every season he played!

How many QB's in college have done that in a season??

Nick Marshall never did it..

McCarron did it once.. 
EJ Manuel did it once...

(Senior season only)

Cam never did that once...
Tebow did it in his sophmore season..

Manning only did it twice... (junior and senior season)

Just saying.... The kid broke records... So tell me where he would have sat vs started...



He was 3rd in QBR his senior season behind JW and Mariota.... He also had a season ending injury that year...

Yeah, I could see where he would be riding the pine...


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Name the programs?...
> 
> He threw for over 3,000 yards in every season he played!
> 
> ...



And the dude is tough as nails!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Name the programs?...
> 
> He threw for over 3,000 yards in every season he played!
> 
> ...




He would've been a backup to JW, Mariota, Manziel just off the top of my head.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 28, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> He would've been a backup to JW, Mariota, Manziel just off the top of my head.





Now you are comparing him to Heisman candidates and all 3 were winners... You just lost your argument!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 28, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> And the dude is tough as nails!



Saw that coming out of high school!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sorry bud, Murray was a baller but would have ridden the Pine at several programs.





> He would've been a backup to JW, Mariota, Manziel just off the top of my head.





Browning Slayer said:


> Now you are comparing him to Heisman candidates and all 3 were winners... You just lost your argument!



Ok.... You're right.... In your words, he would have only lost the starting job to 3 Heisman Winners...

I'll give ya that!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 29, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ok.... You're right.... In your words, he would have only lost the starting job to 3 Heisman Winners...
> 
> I'll give ya that!



MCCarron and his back to back national titles and heisman runner up are more impressive than whats his name again. And he wouldnt have started at Bama either.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> And he wouldnt have started at Bama either.



Who, Jamies or Johnny football?? Nah, they would have got the boot for being Thugs!

Win at all costs! Got Jimbo a title and Sumlin a fat contract...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 29, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Who, Jamies or Johnny football?? Nah, they would have got the boot for being Thugs!
> 
> Win at all costs! Got Jimbo a title and Sumlin a fat contract...





Would love to have seen Murray at Fsu. He wold have made a great ball boy. He could've backed up Red Lightning!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Would love to have seen Murray at Fsu. He wold have made a great ball boy. He could've backed up Red Lightning!



You seem to like to belittle Hudson, so why don't you tell us about all of your great accomplishments in football.  What position did you play at FSU?  What records did you break at FSU? What degree did you get from FSU?


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Would love to have seen Murray at Fsu. He wold have made a great ball boy. He could've backed up Red Lightning!



They have some medicine that can help you sleep........


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 29, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> You seem to like to belittle Hudson, so why don't you tell us about all of your great accomplishments in football.  What position did you play at FSU?  What records did you break at FSU? What degree did you get from FSU?




I didn't play for FSU and I've not broken any records that I know of. 

I was just messing around with Slayer. I'm sorry if I offended you. 


Toughen up Nancy.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 29, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> They have some medicine that can help you sleep........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Would love to have seen Murray at Fsu.




He would never make it down at FSU... Isn't part of the job description as QB at FSU is to have at least one assault charge on a woman??


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 29, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> You seem to like to belittle Hudson, so why don't you tell us about all of your great accomplishments in football.  What position did you play at FSU?  What records did you break at FSU? What degree did you get from FSU?



You guys seem to like to belittle FSU and Jameis so why dont y'all tell us about all of your great accomplishments in football.  What position did you play at UGA?  What records did you break at UGA?   What degree did you get there? 

Dawg fans = dish it out fine but cant take it in return


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 29, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> You guys seem to like to belittle FSU and Jameis so why dont y'all tell us about all of your great accomplishments in football.



No great accomplishments in football.....

But I never raped a woman..
Stole Crab legs... 
Caused $5,000 worth of damage to an apartment complex.
or
Stole from a Burger King...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 29, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> No great accomplishments in football.....
> 
> But I never raped a woman..
> Stole Crab legs...
> ...



No wonder you had no great accomplishments in football.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 29, 2015)

Ya'll are all thugs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Ya'll are all thugs.



Yes they are.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> No wonder you had no great accomplishments in football.







elfiii said:


> Ya'll are all thugs.



They are a handful... 



Matthew6 said:


> Yes, Spot and I are.



Fixed it for ya..


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jun 29, 2015)

Bout need waders for this thread it's getting deep


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 30, 2015)

Guessing he has his eye on a GA slot somewhere but those schools were full and was told to go pay his dues under RP for a year or two and when a slot opens up it's his. Mason is an extremely intelligent kid and anyone who knows anything about him knows he has a very bright future.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jun 30, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> Again I say, show me an fsu fan that would let their daughter date jameis winston since he is such a great person.


If you really knew the vast majority of UGA's players, I doubt seriously you would want your daughter to date them. That has nothing to do with the jerk being guilty or not of rape. 
I AM NOT a Winston fan. I just think we all need to be careful about believing anything the media calls "facts." ESPN didn't care about that girl. Neither does the Times. They care about a story and don't much care if they are reporting the truth or not, either way it unfolds!
I really don't want to even rehash this. Winston is gone. Good! Once in a decade talent, but too much bad publicity and incredibly stupid decisions. Hopefully McGuire can bring some class back to the position even if he's not a quarter the talent of JW. 
Much rather talk about Mason who is doing something commendable as far as I am concerned.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 30, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> I just think we all need to be careful about believing anything the media calls "facts." ESPN didn't care about that girl. Neither does the Times. They care about a story and don't much care if they are reporting the truth or not, either way it unfolds!



Winner winner, chicken dinner. Does anybody believe anything reported as "news"? Real news starts out as news but then these people called "editor" get hold of it and then it becomes a "story".



> Definition of STORY
> 
> 1
> archaic
> ...



See how all that neatly fits together?


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jul 1, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> If you really knew the vast majority of UGA's players, I doubt seriously you would want your daughter to date them. That has nothing to do with the jerk being guilty or not of rape.
> I AM NOT a Winston fan. I just think we all need to be careful about believing anything the media calls "facts." ESPN didn't care about that girl. Neither does the Times. They care about a story and don't much care if they are reporting the truth or not, either way it unfolds!
> I really don't want to even rehash this. Winston is gone. Good! Once in a decade talent, but too much bad publicity and incredibly stupid decisions. Hopefully McGuire can bring some class back to the position even if he's not a quarter the talent of JW.
> Much rather talk about Mason who is doing something commendable as far as I am concerned.



I have to agree with almost everything you said here.    I must admit the list of eligible suitors for my future daughter is definitely an exclusive one, but there a few Bulldawg players that would hypothetically stand a chance.  TBS, I imagine there may be few Noles in that same boat.

I think most of my disdain for winston stems from FSU being my second favorite team before he changed my perception of the current program.  I do happen to believe the young lady's account of the events, but I am definitely leery about believing MSM "facts" that I hear and read...even some that I see.


----------

